# Help me remove some shadows D:



## droidz (Jan 17, 2011)

hey guys. 
so my current school assignment is to take some portraits. we are provided with 1 white backdrop and 1 flimsy studio light, and i guess we play around with it. we aren't expected to do anything like a shadowless background or anything, but I do extra stuff outside of class and have been itching to achieve an all white background for my photos. i was eventually able to end up with these two shots, after pointing the studio light at the backdrop and firing my flash at the subject; but there is still some shadow going on.

so can anyone provide me with some advice on how to remove the shadows? i guess mainly photoshop advice because i dont have access to any more lights to fill in the shadows
 also image 2 has some blur in the hands 

thanks!


----------



## Edsport (Jan 17, 2011)

Clone tool should clean that up pretty easy...


----------

